# Was This LGB Circus Train A Good Deal?



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought an LGB Circus Train set with an additional boxcar this evening because it seemed like a good deal, however I know nothing about LGB. It looks new with slight wear on the box for $130. I model turn of the century narrow gauge, so I only bought it to sell it. I was wanting to ask if people have more luck selling sets as a whole, or should I separate it?
Thanks for the advice, even if it is to tell me that it wasn't such a good deal, and I shouldn't expect to recoup the money.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Really, most sets are worth what people will pay for them, check eBay for some completed sale prices. 

Honestly, your best bet for resale is to put it on CL around Thanksgiving (for Christmas) and you should have no problems flipping it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, ya' done good. That's a great price for that set.









If you are going to turn it, probably start at $195 and see what happens...


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks gents. I appreciate your input. 
Garrett, can you tell me how to check for completed sales?

Take care


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

you could expect at least 80 to 90$ for the loco, 20 to 30 for each car, 10 to 15 for the transformer and 24 to 36 for the track. so you have minimum about 175$ on your pic. (if you are lucky, almost double that)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

On eBay, you can check completed bids. Search "set" in the LGB section and then click the completed listings block on the left. 

For selling, eBay may cost you a bit (15-20%), I have had better luck buying/selling on Craigslist anymore, including having stuff shipped, but that is at your own risk.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Matt,

This looks like a great little set

Seems like you got a good deal


----------

